# NEW 87' CAPRICE!



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ANYBODY ELSE SEE THESE YET? MIGHT BE WORKABLE!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

link aint working bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

link dont work


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 27 2006, 01:34 AM~6643275
> *link dont work
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOK NOW!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE!!!!!! looks like it has potetial :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

To be honest...?? It looks horrible...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 27 2006, 02:40 AM~6643368
> *To be honest...?? It looks horrible...
> *



yes, yes it does. But I guess its better than nothing?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I looks like a Jada toys ride...but it's made by Maisto...plus why is it a 1:26 scale??
I expect more from the people of Maisto...they usually make good accurate quality goods.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 27 2006, 01:57 AM~6643429
> *I looks like a Jada toys ride...but it's made by Maisto...plus why is it a 1:26 scale??
> I expect more from the people of Maisto...they usually make good accurate quality goods.
> *


TRUE!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I JUST SAW THIS THING LAST NIGHT AT WAL MART .BUT TRUST ME JADA WOULD MAKE A BETTER ONE THAN THIS.


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 27 2006, 02:57 AM~6643429
> *I looks like a Jada toys ride...but it's made by Maisto...plus why is it a 1:26 scale??
> I expect more from the people of Maisto...they usually make good accurate quality goods.
> *


Its scale 1:26 to fit in the box because Maisto only makes the boxes for regular cars not for the big sized american cars. Diecast sucks anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, what a big disappointment!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I saw them a while back, they're junk, way undersized. I guess it would work if you're not a purist.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 27 2006, 08:06 AM~6644061
> *I saw them a while back, they're junk, way undersized.  I guess it would work if you're not a purist.
> *


X-2 THEY ARE TOO BULKY / WAY OUT OF SCALE. CEASER WAS GOING TO PICK THEM UP I TOLD HIM NOT TO WASTE HIS MONEY ON THEM.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was gonna say,that biggs could resin cast it. but, after seing all of yalls comments, ima take that back till they make a better one


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

that looks nothing like a caprice, from the side, with the chunky front and rear it resembles a RR


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks a lot similar to the chunky caddy donk they came out with.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i say recast that bitch and wecan do it the right way.  biggs.get to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 27 2006, 03:36 PM~6646305
> *i say recast that bitch and wecan do it the right way.  biggs.get to it. :biggrin:
> *


i got my resin box caprice on the way. going to fix that one better. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 05:40 PM~6646325
> *i got my resin box caprice on the way. going to fix that one better. :biggrin:
> *


heh, would be MUCH easier to just chop the 4dr down to a 2dr then to use that diecast junk


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 27 2006, 03:53 PM~6646413
> *heh, would be MUCH easier to just chop the 4dr down to a 2dr then to use that diecast junk
> *


i got the nascar 2-door on the way. let's see what i can do with it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, thats one fucked up lookin box chevy right there, it looks like shit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 05:54 PM~6646423
> *i got the nascar 2-door on the way. let's see what i can do with it.
> *


oh you starting with that one...I was thinking the modehaus 4 dr.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

That looks like shit! But somebody could cast it and fix it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 27 2006, 04:12 PM~6646529
> *That looks like shit! But somebody could cast it and fix it.
> *


i say we give biggs the chance


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

just got home and look what the mail man brought me. thank's craig.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 04:32 PM~6646631
> *just got home and look what the mail man brought me.  thank's craig.
> 
> 
> ...


now lets see what u can do with it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's fucking horrid :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

im going to see what i can do with this ugly duckling. all im going to use is , the roof, front clip and rear clip.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yours I can see being workable Biggs but good damn that thing this topic is about its kinda frightening hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 27 2006, 04:57 PM~6646799
> *Yours I can see being workable Biggs but good damn that thing this topic is about  its kinda frightening hno:
> *


x-2 bro. that's nasty. i thought maybe we can save something from it but nothing is like the real car. all too bulky.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 looks like a good body to start with biggs


?? CAPRICE BUILD OFF IN THE 07 ??? :cheesy:

Would Lok Real Nice With The Caddy Euro Kit On It Also Cant Wait To See How This Comes Along :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY FOR U TO BIGGS! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2006, 04:35 PM~6647154
> *CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY FOR U TO BIGGS! :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0

Shit y dont christmas come early for me :cheesy:


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it's gong to look like this when it's done.  










1979 Chevrolet Caprice Classic Landau 2 Door Coupe


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 04:40 PM~6646325
> *i got my resin box caprice on the way. going to fix that one better. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: see.i knew you were on top of it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Nov 27 2006, 07:06 PM~6648195
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



what kit is that????????


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 27 2006, 07:29 PM~6648324
> *what kit is that????????
> *


  http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=313


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 27 2006, 05:21 PM~6646595
> *i say we give biggs the chance
> *


I strongly agree, that guy works miracles. ;D


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 05:37 PM~6647164
> *it's gong to look like this when it's done.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 05:37 PM~6647164
> *it's gong to look like this when it's done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 05:37 PM~6647164
> *it's gong to look like this when it's done.
> 
> 
> ...



How are you gonna do the back window? Does the race kit you got have one? 

But thats a badass caprice. I wish my 77 impala was in better shape.   Poor car, about time to strip it and send it to the dirt track.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 27 2006, 08:29 PM~6648324
> *what kit is that????????
> *


It's an old line controled police car made by New Bright toys...1/12 scale...I emailed them and they could not help me with it. I've searched my butt off can't find that ride...I really want this one.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That 1/12 caprice belongs to cruzinkev he used to post on here


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 28 2006, 12:03 AM~6650013
> *How are you gonna do the back window? Does the race kit you got have one?
> 
> But thats a badass caprice.  I wish my 77 impala was in better shape.      Poor car,  about time to strip it and send it to the dirt track.
> *


IT CAME WITH THE BACK WINDOW BRO. I MIGHT MESS WITH IT A LIL THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Go ahead and correct me if i am wrong but !


What if we took the Caddy lowrider body and took the gut , and the whole upper roof and chassie , added it a Montie body the was length a few scale inches and the front and rear items from the reain stock car or the LS clip ! The rear taillights are basicly flat ! And would be easy to fab ? 

It sound like a whole lot of work but you to work to keep up with the hobby right ?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 27 2006, 01:31 AM~6643270
> *ANYBODY ELSE SEE THESE YET? MIGHT BE WORKABLE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS SO UGLY ......SERIOUSLY


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

Your welcome Biggs! thought you could do somthing with the pos rather then it site here and do nothing! lol thanks for the rims bro there sweet! 
manny


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

the door lines are off hardcore i want one though


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Look at the panels...it looks like it has ground effects...
How freakin' hard is it to make an exact copy of the original body and than customize the car with wheels, etc....?


----------

